# Bug w/ switch to MSI-mode [possible solution]



## sewerin0911 (Jun 12, 2021)

I encountered some serious problems with microfreezes in Valorant on a GTX 1070 running in MSI-mode set by the tool. However, before NVCleanstall I did that with a MSI-Tool from another forum or by hand and I hadn't issues.

The possible solution for the problem is, which also was my solution, to use the other tool to switch to MSI-mode and turn the priority to high. NVCleanstall does not switch the priority automatically to high I believe and could be a possible fix for the next version.


----------



## W1zzard (Jun 12, 2021)

Thanks! Any thoughts whether it should always set it to "High", or make that a user-configurable option?


----------



## sewerin0911 (Jun 12, 2021)

MSI stands for message signaled interrupt and basically means that it waits for messages when the device needs to give up and interrupt.

So to avoid any problems it should always stay on high because the graphics card is an active state device and needs to be refreshed every time. To give up for too long after an interrupt, leads into microfreezes. AMD cards are MSI by standard and on high priority. This also verifies my statement on the given solution.

Update: It is possible that even Youtube videos are freezing when not set to high.


----------



## W1zzard (Jun 14, 2021)

Added configurable MSI priority option in the attached build, please confirm this is working for you


----------



## sewerin0911 (Jun 16, 2021)

I will do as soon as possible!


----------



## sewerin0911 (Jun 18, 2021)

Update 1: I still encountered microfreezes in Valorant with MSI-mode on high. I found out that the power plan set by windows as standard for Ryzen 5000 CPUs caused actually these microfreezes. 

Off-topic suggestion: Setting it to high perfomance did the trick or turn off everything what has to do with C-States.

Strangely when I disabled the high priority, these freezes became more frequent and longer. So it does something! And I believe it does something for the latency, too. Still have to find out out what is better, setting affinity to one core or to all cores on a Ryzen 5900X. This is something to test!

Update 2: MSI-mode with high priority setup in your tool works according to Windows settings. Everything is set.


----------

